# Anyone have Odd Eyed Rats?



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

After having a few of these coming out in my recent litters, i wondered if anyone else bred or owned any Odd Eyed Rats. If so then what type are they and what bred them?

Here is a pic of one that has been thrown out in one of my recent litters









I like them, if anyone else has them id like to know what they have. Any pics would be great also.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

there ace, 

but i have never heard of or seen this in a rat but one of my mates at primary school had bi eyes and doggies can so rats can to i supose


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

There is no separate odd-eyed gene, but odd-eyed rats are common in some marked lines, due to the marking affecting the pigmentation of the eyes. It's most common in red eye dilute rats. The markings that throw them can be linked in some lines to megacolon so it's important to keep proper track of the marked babies to ensure that the line is not affected.


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

toyah said:


> There is no separate odd-eyed gene, but odd-eyed rats are common in some marked lines, due to the marking affecting the pigmentation of the eyes. It's most common in red eye dilute rats. The markings that throw them can be linked in some lines to megacolon so it's important to keep proper track of the marked babies to ensure that the line is not affected.



Thanks just read some intresting stuff after googling that, will have to hold on to most of these and keep an eye on them.


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Nobody else got any then?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i have a odd eyed boy and i am pretty sure one or two of his family since that have gone now to new homes had odd eyes as well. it is down to the markings as toya said as you can see with my boy that he had a miss marked white bit on his face which is why he had odd eyes


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

ahhhh they are such cute ratties


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> i have a odd eyed boy and i am pretty sure one or two of his family since that have gone now to new homes had odd eyes as well. it is down to the markings as toya said as you can see with my boy that he had a miss marked white bit on his face which is why he had odd eyes


Hehe very nice, thanks. I would like some in some other colours as well. If you ever have any for sale let me know i would like a male.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

oooh i think odd eyed animals look well cool lol shame if it may cause them problems tho 
i was always on the look out for an odd eyed hamster i never found one though


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Yeah gonna have to keep a close eye on that, not a lot can be done if they just appear though withought you aiming for an odd eyed. Cant cull them cos of possible problems, so may as well have a couple more if anyone has them going.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My Logan is odd eyed, but not as obvious as ladyboid's or your's... He's got one pink and one red eye. His father was VERY obviously odd eyed.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

do u get odd eyes with one black n one red?

or it is only red n pink?


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Mine seem to be all red and black i think...


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a red and black eyed mouse.. she was broken marked and had a patch by her eye which gave her the different eyes..


----------

